# Got my new laptop- Rate the deal!



## TECH_MANAGER (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I bought a new Thinkpad, wwoooooowww

Model Name: Thinkpad R400
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo T5670
Chipset: Intel GM945 Express Chipset
Memory: 2 GB PC2-6400 DDR2 (800 MHz)
Graphics: Intel GMA X4500 MHD
HDD: 160 GB Serial ATA, 150 MB/sec @ 5400 rpm
Optical Drive: 8x SuperMulti LightScribe Double Layer (8.5 GB) DVD +RW/ +R Writer
Display: 14" Widescreen with Antiglare
OS: Microsoft Windows Vista Business SP1 (32 bit)
Bluetooth: Integrated Bluetooth 2.0
Wireless LAN: Intel WiFi Link 5300 Wireless AGN
Digital Media Reader: 7 in 1
Modem: Integrated 56K Modem
2GB intel turbo memory (robson 2), magnesium alloy chassis, 6 cell battery, track pad and track point, back pack.
3 Years international warranty

Price: 33K

From :
Directly from Lenovo in a bulk deal with my friends

what you say on the deal.


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 15, 2008)

33k is a nice deal, NJOY.


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks, is the intel turbo memory 2 , 2GB useful?


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 15, 2008)

Does it have firewire port ?


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 15, 2008)

Great Deal! How much will it cost to buy a single piece from a reseller without any discount?


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Dec 15, 2008)

yes it has 1394 port in the front

IEEE 1394 and firewire are the same, it also has a flashlight for working in dark. and has a really solid built.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ Could u tell the normal/market price of the laptop?


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Dec 16, 2008)

well thats a difficult question,
the laptop I got does not have a webcam, does not have a fingerprint reader, has a low end processor.
but my laptop has latest intel chipset, has 3 yrs intl warranty, has vista business, also comes with a carry case.

in the general market, the models usually avaliable have webcam and fingerprint reader.
and also usually come with a higher series processor.
if you add 3 yrs warranty to it and vista business--- the price goes up.
I also have MS office 2007 original pre-installed full version.

if you include that also-
total price somewhere around 70k (but with a higher processor and webcam,fingerprint,ms office 2007, 3 yrs warranty)

this laptop is equivalent to dell latitude D630 and that also is around 70k

Infact dell latest model E6400 with the same specs as mine, but with a P series processor costs Rs. 1.2 lakhs in India.
but the older D630 model is cheaper and costs around 75k.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 16, 2008)

^ Yeah thats understandable. 

Could you actually brief us on the exact method you used to get the laptop? DO you work for any software firm, MNC?  How many buyers were there in group deal?

The thing is, my dad needs a new laptop, and the consumer laptops available nowadays looks so funky. A laptop which looks professional, possible black and without the curves would suit dads more. And he would not need it to have a webcam, fingerprint reader. It should look like something businessmen carry. 

So I was intrested in the laptop you bought.


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice! I think we got the same kind of deal. 

I would've opted for a discrete graphics card though. You never know what game might catch your fancy down the line.


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Dec 16, 2008)

in our deal- total buyers- 30(college students). modus operandi- father of one of the buyer works for lenovo.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 16, 2008)

you got it very cheap. It cost something around Rs.70,000. Wish you all the best. I am also thinking of buying one. But I have no deals.


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Dec 16, 2008)

70k price includes- high end processor, webcam, fingerprint reader.

I dont have any of them!


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ None are essential. Your Proccy is good enough. And you can always get an aftermarket webcam and fingerprint reader. Look at the brighter side, similar laptop costs More than 50k to us normal people. :/


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Dec 17, 2008)

I have seen my processor going many times to 100% limit during my work.


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 17, 2008)

TECH_MANAGER said:


> I have seen my processor going many times to 100% limit during my work.


Rouge thread in svchost, I think.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 17, 2008)

TECH_MANAGER said:
			
		

> I have seen my processor going many times to 100% limit during my work.


Whats your work? Encoding movies in H.264?


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Dec 17, 2008)

I use vista, adobe acrobat 9 professional, adobe photoshop, windows media player, kaspersky, firefox, internet explorer, yahoo messenger and a few other applications as well.

and I multitask a lot.



gforce23 said:


> Rouge thread in svchost, I think.



what is that?


----------



## vinu32in (Dec 18, 2008)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]HI FRIENDS 
[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] I have a HP-Compaq Presario F700 just 6 months old Still in warranty.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Configuration    
[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*AMD Dual Core 64X 19 00 , 1 GB Ram, 120 GB HD SATA, WEB CAM,Wireless In built,*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]integrated Graphics Card, 4 in Card reader, 15.4 inch WXGA LCD,[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Windows Vista Ultimate Genuine Free..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ONLY 6 MONTHS USED
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]VINOD AUTI[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]9967389285 / 9870059939[/FONT]


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 18, 2008)

TECH_MANAGER said:


> I use vista, adobe acrobat 9 professional, adobe photoshop, windows media player, kaspersky, firefox, internet explorer, yahoo messenger and a few other applications as well.
> 
> and I multitask a lot.
> 
> what is that?


Spikes in processor usage generally allude to a faulty DLL or thread. Process Explorer (freeware) should help you locate the cause of such spikes. Unless you're into rendering videos or encoding music files, processor usage shouldn't really 100%.


----------



## j_h (Dec 18, 2008)

33K for thinkpad is great. they are the most robust laptops out there. congrats



TECH_MANAGER said:


> in our deal- total buyers- 30(college students). modus operandi- father of one of the buyer works for lenovo.



Dont forget to thank him


----------

